# New To FF ~



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi there i'm new too this page.  My names Louise and have been married 7 years and have gone through 2 x diagnostic laps a year apart, hysterosalpingogram and still have unexplained infertility.  Have just started on first course of IVF at Ninewells after a 2 year wait and the nasal spray is making me feel a bit grotty and moody but will be all worthwhile when it works.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Louise

I'm a Louise, but use Lou more.  Huge welcome to Fertility Friends!
You've come to a great place for help and advice.  

I've found it useful to post on the county boards as have now met up with people locally, sometimes nice to speak in person, with people in the same boat.  You'll also find boards for IVF etc.  One of the great mods on here
will pop on soon and send you some links.

Best of luck with your tx and loving the PMT, worth it when it works! Good on you!

              

Louj x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

*Welcome to Fertility Friends 
*







​*FF is a wonderfully supportive place the ladies on here are fab. Infertility is a hard journey and they certainly do make it easier and brighten up the dark times..*.

*hey Louise, so sorry to hear of the problems you have been having, being unexplained is very diificult indeed, you should have a look at the IVF general chit chat board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0 and the unexplained board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0 too so that you can get to meet others going through similar things also check out the locations boards for people in your area *

*Hope to see you posting soon *

*Bekie*


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Louise (Red Dwarf fan by any chance?), welcome to Fertility Friends. 

You have soem great linksthere by Kate. Do check them out. You can also join in the cycle buddies threads too and meet people at the same stage of treatment as you right now: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99958.135

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Smeghead* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to all this website stuff but not to infertility, My partner and i have been trying for 5 years to hear the pitter patter of tiny feet. We have done the tests ,the clomid, and we are now on our third IVF attempt, I'm in for egg retrieval next week. oh joy!! I'm getting treatment at ninewells too.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff you have found the right place to come for all the help and support you need were all lovely ladies
good luck with everything
love lea-anne x


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Want to say thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome to the site, just wish I'd found it earlier.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun we try and make everybody feel welcome on hear we have all been in situations when we need help in some way or another and having someone to chat to is great i have been a member on hear for a few years and i have found it has helped me a lot and through my journey through the ttc process wishing you all the best
lea-Anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I trust your finding your way about OK, any questions just post a reply here and we will do our best to help
have you seen the FAQ for new members 
heres the link incase youve missed it 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

~Dizzi~


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks the site is great and finding my way around ok, just wish i'd found it sooner.

Love Louise x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Louise welcome to the threat. Why not come and join us over on the summer sensations cycle board coz i have noticed ou start your injections tomorrow. Good luck with tx hun    

Hi misstattoo good luck in your 2ww


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome to FF!!  

Good Luck with your injections hon! Looking forward to seeing your BFP


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello and good luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------

